# Got a D750!



## A/Ox4 (Mar 28, 2015)

My D750 me yeaterday. I'm super excited. Upgrading from a D5300. Its a different beast for sure. Very excited. Any thing I should do first?


----------



## Mike_E (Mar 28, 2015)

A/Ox4 said:


> My D750 me yeaterday. I'm super excited. Upgrading from a D5300. Its a different beast for sure. Very excited. Any thing I should do first?



Reading the manual with camera in hand is usually the best bet.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Mar 28, 2015)

Congrats,  You're going to love it


----------



## Derrel (Mar 28, 2015)

Shoot all your f/11 frames for the month TODAY, while the sensor is still immaculate!


----------



## A/Ox4 (Mar 28, 2015)

Mike_E said:


> A/Ox4 said:
> 
> 
> > My D750 me yeaterday. I'm super excited. Upgrading from a D5300. Its a different beast for sure. Very excited. Any thing I should do first?
> ...


I've got the app and am reading it at work


----------



## goodguy (Mar 28, 2015)

Congratulation 
Since I got my D750 I felt it really helped improve my photography and I am sure you will feel like that too.


----------



## DavidVote (Mar 28, 2015)

I want to hate you for having a d750 

But congrats


----------



## jl1975 (Mar 28, 2015)

The first thing  you should  do is tell us how many problems you are having and how disappointed you are in it.  That way, the rest of us who are secretly totally jealous will feel better about things.

Just kidding.  Enjoy your new camera, I'm sure it's awesome.


----------



## JustJazzie (Mar 28, 2015)

A/Ox4 said:


> Any thing I should do first?



Put it back in the box, and send it to me.

:giggle:

Enjoy your new camera! I'm not sure what camera you are coming from, but the best thing I did with my new Nikon's was setup auto Iso at a cap that I was happy with. I honestly very rarely take the Iso off of auto, pretty much only when I am studio shooting.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 28, 2015)

gratz on the 750!
im still rocking two D600's, but maybe next year ill upgrade one to a D750.


----------



## BrickHouse (Mar 29, 2015)

Congrats! Still waiting on mine to get to Japan from the states. Hopefully another week or two. You'll have to let me know what you think! There are some good tutorials about recommended settings to get you acquainted with how you might consider customizing it.


----------



## John Hunt (Mar 29, 2015)

first thing is to go use it!
I'm loving mine the amount of detail in the images is amazing.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 29, 2015)

First thing to do is Send your d750 to me for proper calibration.  

Congrats on your d750, I'm sure you are going to love it.


----------



## A/Ox4 (Mar 29, 2015)

This addiction is worse than drugs. And more expensive.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 29, 2015)

A/Ox4 said:


> This addiction is worse than drugs. And more expensive.


Yeah, but you need a bigger lens now !!  lol


----------



## A/Ox4 (Mar 29, 2015)

I considered the 150-500. 
I do find myself too far now that I dont have the crop factor haha


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 29, 2015)

A/Ox4 said:


> I considered the 150-500.
> I do find myself too far now that I dont have the crop factor haha


You can still crop your full frame image down to a crop frame


----------



## A/Ox4 (Mar 29, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> A/Ox4 said:
> 
> 
> > I considered the 150-500.
> ...


I know. But I'd rather crop in post and have room to work with than limit the original raw file.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 29, 2015)

I meant cropping it in post.
I don't bother using the crop feature


----------



## A/Ox4 (Mar 30, 2015)

For all of those who are jealous, worry not. I am here to tell you all the reasons you shouldnt be jealous of my new fangled camera. 

Lets start with this FULL FRAME business. Whats that mean? I have walk closer to my subjects. Pft. Walking. 

Focus speed? Forget about it. Way too many shots are in focus now. Now I have to spend a bunch of extra time deciding which in focus shot to use.

6.5FPS? Only thing thats good for is intimidating people in portriat sessions!


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 30, 2015)

A/Ox4 said:


> 6.5FPS? Only thing thats good for is intimidating people in portriat sessions!


==> put in Single shot and not Continuous ... you know, you CAN have it only take ONE photo at a time.

NO envious here .. I've been on FF for over a year now.

btw, before you had to walk FURTHER away to get the shot .. I had problems with that as in my basement the wall was there. I thought of digging out the basement to get me more length but the FF camera was a quicker solution.


----------



## A/Ox4 (Mar 30, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> A/Ox4 said:
> 
> 
> > 6.5FPS? Only thing thats good for is intimidating people in portriat sessions!
> ...


Some people can't take a joke.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 30, 2015)

A/Ox4 said:


> Some people can't take a joke.


LOL
I can .. was joking back.  
FF is nice isn't it .... just plain better all around.


----------



## A/Ox4 (Mar 30, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> A/Ox4 said:
> 
> 
> > Some people can't take a joke.
> ...


Oh. HA!

The quality is superb.


----------



## Solarflare (Mar 31, 2015)

A/Ox4 said:


> 6.5FPS? Only thing thats good for is intimidating people in portriat sessions !


 Personally I find it very interesting that photography companies keep trying to impress us with these additional 0.5 fps increases in every generation.


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Mar 31, 2015)

Congrats on the epic purchase!!




Solarflare said:


> A/Ox4 said:
> 
> 
> > 6.5FPS? Only thing thats good for is intimidating people in portriat sessions !
> ...



Well Just think.. 100 years from now DSLR's will be shooting faster than video cameras!!


----------



## jaomul (Mar 31, 2015)

What to do first. Any new dslr I ever got worked better when I charged the battery. That's it, charge your battery


----------



## BrickHouse (Mar 31, 2015)

So, what's the verdict A/Ox4?? Loving it? Liking it? Can't figure out how to turn it on? I'm still waiting on mine to get here so I have to live vicariously through you.


----------



## A/Ox4 (Apr 2, 2015)

BrickHouse said:


> So, what's the verdict A/Ox4?? Loving it? Liking it? Can't figure out how to turn it on? I'm still waiting on mine to get here so I have to live vicariously through you.


I love it. Image quality is great. It seems to focus way faster and more accurately. I liked the button lay out of my 5300 better in some ways, but I'm adapting.

Also, a weird but significant thing, I could never see all of the viewfinder at once, I had to menuver my eye to see the settings. The 750 does not have this problem.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 2, 2015)

BrickHouse said:


> So, what's the verdict A/Ox4?? Loving it? Liking it? Can't figure out how to turn it on? I'm still waiting on mine to get here so I have to live vicariously through you.


I still think he should send it to me for a few years to make sure all the issues are ironed out before he gets his grubby .. I mean gets his hands on a highly finessed d750 photographic surgical instrument.


----------



## shadowlands (Apr 3, 2015)

Congrats!!! That's a huge move-up. And yes, photography is a costly hobby indeed.
But it's worth every penny.


----------



## goodguy (Apr 3, 2015)

shadowlands said:


> Congrats!!! That's a huge move-up. And yes, photography is a costly hobby indeed.
> But it's worth every penny.


All relative, watches and cars are much more costly but yes I agree its worth every penny


----------



## A/Ox4 (Apr 3, 2015)

goodguy said:


> shadowlands said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats!!! That's a huge move-up. And yes, photography is a costly hobby indeed.
> ...


Watches are a hobby?


----------



## goodguy (Apr 3, 2015)

A/Ox4 said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > shadowlands said:
> ...


Yep one of my hobbies I collect watches


----------



## A/Ox4 (Apr 3, 2015)

goodguy said:


> A/Ox4 said:
> 
> 
> > goodguy said:
> ...


Oh. Me too! So far I've got one from the Target collection.


----------



## goodguy (Apr 3, 2015)

A/Ox4 said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > A/Ox4 said:
> ...


Would love to see some pictures of your collection.


----------



## A/Ox4 (Apr 3, 2015)

Annnnnnnd.... its gone.

Literally. 

All of my gear is MIA. Waiting until PD opens for business on Monday to see if it was turned in... I did manage to find my camera serial number.


----------



## bribrius (Apr 4, 2015)

A/Ox4 said:


> Annnnnnnd.... its gone.
> 
> Literally.
> 
> All of my gear is MIA. Waiting until PD opens for business on Monday to see if it was turned in... I did manage to find my camera serial number.


????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## BrickHouse (Apr 4, 2015)

Dude...talk about bubble burst


----------



## John Hunt (Apr 4, 2015)

Holy crap! Hope you had some insurance.


----------



## annamaria (Apr 4, 2015)

Oh you are one lucky shutterbug! Have fun with it.


----------



## jl1975 (Apr 4, 2015)

A/Ox4 said:


> Annnnnnnd.... its gone.
> 
> Literally.
> 
> All of my gear is MIA. Waiting until PD opens for business on Monday to see if it was turned in... I did manage to find my camera serial number.



Oh no!  I'm so sorry to hear this.  Best of luck.  I hope you're able to recover your gear.


----------



## jaydottdee (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## astroNikon (Apr 5, 2015)

WTF ?
call the pawn shops in your area and give them your serial number and what was stolen.  Tell them the police will have the info too shortly.


----------



## cesarmario (Apr 6, 2015)

ENJOY!!


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Apr 6, 2015)

That's what you get for having Target collection. It's much prized. In seriousness, I hope you get your stuff back


----------



## A/Ox4 (Apr 6, 2015)

Well... After being suggested by several friends and coworkers, I have started a GoFundMe account to help get back on my photography feet.

I visited the police today. They dont have any of my stuff :/


----------



## snerd (Apr 7, 2015)

Have you posted specifics that I've missed? Stolen from car? House? Apt? I added some renters insurance onto my Esurance car policy........... $30K for contents. Made sure my cameras and firearms are covered. Got a smaller deductible, $500. This high-dollar photography equipment we buy simply HAS to be insured any more!


----------



## A/Ox4 (Apr 7, 2015)

snerd said:


> Have you posted specifics that I've missed? Stolen from car? House? Apt? I added some renters insurance onto my Esurance car policy........... $30K for contents. Made sure my cameras and firearms are covered. Got a smaller deductible, $500. This high-dollar photography equipment we buy simply HAS to be insured any more!


Stolen from my car or (shutter) left in a parking lot. 

I was, and will be getting insurance.


----------



## snerd (Apr 7, 2015)

A/Ox4 said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> > Have you posted specifics that I've missed? Stolen from car? House? Apt? I added some renters insurance onto my Esurance car policy........... $30K for contents. Made sure my cameras and firearms are covered. Got a smaller deductible, $500. This high-dollar photography equipment we buy simply HAS to be insured any more!
> ...


Good deal! Sorry, I've been robbed before and know that feeling in the pit of your stomach. Hopefully it won't take too long to get back in business!


----------



## A/Ox4 (Apr 7, 2015)

snerd said:


> A/Ox4 said:
> 
> 
> > snerd said:
> ...


I have gotten a lot of support from friends, coworkers and even another major forum posted a wonderful article with a link to my GoFundMe page.


----------

